# Dark Power Pro 10 550W - 'klacken' + P8 Kabel



## TheEpicHorst (11. November 2013)

Guten Abend!

Ich habe meinem PC vor kurzem ein Dark Power Pro 10 550W gegönnt, da mein altes, nicht so hochwertiges NT nun in einem anderen PC arbeitet.

Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Netzteil beim Herunterfahren des Computers ein lautes 'klack' von sich gibt. Für mich hört sich das nach einem schaltendem Relais oder einer anderen Schaltung an. Beim einschalten des PCs gibt es allerdings kein (Schalt-)Geräusch von sich. Ich habe bereits danach im Internet gesucht, bin jedoch zu keinem befriedigenden Ergebnis gekommen. Ich frage mich, ob das völlig normal für dieses NT ist, und was die Ursache dafür ist?!
Ansonsten funktioniert das NT einwandfrei, allerdings möchte ich noch diese Unklarheit beseitigen.

Desweiteren ist das p8 CPU Stromkabel etwas zu kurz, sodass ich es nicht so wie gewünscht im Case verlegen kann. Kann ich irgendwie ein etwa 20cm längeres beziehen?

LG, danke für den Support


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. November 2013)

Das ist ein Relais, das P10 hat sowas, wie viele High End Netzteile...


----------



## naruto8073 (11. November 2013)

Hallo. 
Wegen Verlängerung hier -->    Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Modding » BitFenix 8-Pin EPS12V Verlängerung 45cm - sleeved blau/schwarz


----------



## be quiet! Support (12. November 2013)

Hallo TheEpicHorst,

beim "klacken" handelt es sich um den, im Netzteil verbauten, Einschaltstrombegrenzer. Dies ist unbedenklich.

Verlängerungskabel haben wir leider nicht im Sortiment, hier müsstest du bitte im Fachhandel nachfragen.

Gruß

Marcohttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/102501-theepichorst.html


----------



## Chimera (18. November 2013)

Verlängerungskabel gibt es z.B. von Bitfenix oder dann NZXT. Nutze selber beide Marken und bin mit beiden eigentlich zufrieden. Bei den Bitfenix sieht es bissel hübscher aus, da der Sleeve bis in den Stecker geht, bei den NZXT sieht man da noch den Schrumpfschlauch. Hab mir selber auch das 8 Pin Verlängerungsstück holen müssen, da bei meinem G-550 dieses Kabel eben auch zu kurz war, wenn man es hinter dem Board verlegen wollt. Ist mit 25cm Länge eigentlich genügend lang, hast also die Qual der Wahl bei der Farbe und Hersteller


----------

